# Spirit 700watt fogger



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone have the 700 watt metal fogger from Spirit (I think Spencers had the same one as well)? If so what do you think of it? 
I'm thinking of purchasing this fogger to replace my 700w Gemmy fogger since it gives us trouble every year. It works great when you first hook it up and test it but when it's time to put it out for ToT it pretty much doesn't work and only lets out a tiny bit of fog.


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

I bought 2 last year from them and they worked great. They were so good I went back after Halloween to get another and got one for $10 because it was a return and they said it was broke, but I fixed it because it was just a clogged line. So I have 3 of them and love them.

I was up there Friday and the ones they have this year look cheap. They are not the same ones they were sold last year so I don't know if they are any good. IMO they look cheesy with the LEDs on the front. 

For the price though with a timer you can't beat it at $49.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! I think I'll go ahead and buy it, hopefully it'll work well. Even if isn't fantastic as long as it works better than the fogger I have now I'll be happy lol


----------



## davy2 (Sep 10, 2008)

I bought one Sunday...just waiting for my froggy freezin juice to arrive; but I have to build a chiller first to properly test it out..ugghh, so many things to do in 2 weeks!


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I bought one at the swap meet last year. I was going to gut it for the pump, but I thought I would try it first................dam thing ran all night , not a problem at all.....now You ask what did I pay for this little gem, that also came with a timer.....$5.00 thats it.


----------

